# Super easy FF culture cleaning



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I normally wash out fruit fly cups about once a month but I currently have a serious backup all the way from September.  gross I know... 

Anyway, tonight I decided to throw them all out but I noticed in the older ones that all the stuff was falling off the sides










So I thought, what the heck and tapped it out in the trash can and nearly everything just fell right out with very little effort.










It couldn't get any easier right? Here it is with just 15-20 seconds of rinsing with hot water










Probably not for everyone but if you have spare room to store them for a while it seems after 3 months aging they practically clean themselves

Or you could just throw them away like a normal non-hoarder


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

port_plz said:


> Probably not for everyone but if you have spare room to store them for a while it seems after 3 months aging they practically clean themselves
> 
> Or you could just throw them away like a normal non-hoarder


Bag method, ftw.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I tried that a while ago and didn't really like it.


----------



## David1 (May 27, 2013)

I fill the container with water and then it goes in the freezer and out it come all in one big popsicle


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

David1 said:


> I fill the container with water and then it goes in the freezer and out it come all in one big popsicle


Nice! What do you do with the popsicles?


----------



## David1 (May 27, 2013)

Ok let me rephrase this comes out as a big ice cube goes into the trash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

port_plz said:


> Nice! What do you do with the popsicles?


Mmmmmmmmm, popsicle.


----------



## RasecEsp (Jan 7, 2016)

port_plz said:


> Nice! What do you do with the popsicles?


Frog treat for the hot days!!!!


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

David1 said:


> Ok let me rephrase this comes out as a big ice cube goes into the trash


What about all the melted water?

Anyway, just an update it doesn't seem to take all that long for them to completely dry out. Maybe 2 months at most. I doubt I'll do this again but for you cup washers out there this is by far the easiest cleanup.

I ordered 500 cups from websteraunt for $35 plus shipping which is quite expensive. They don't offer vented lids but I plan on keeping my lids and tossing out the cups. 500 cups should be a two year supply for me and well worth not having to deal with all the nastiness.


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

OR you could just pour a hydroxide solution into it and depending on the concentration the hydroxide will dissolve everything or loosen it up. Strong hydroxide solutions will dissolve most things including bones, tissue, etc even glass (not many things can dissolve nor react with glass)


----------



## Dcairelli (Feb 13, 2017)

Hahaha nasty. Worst pipsickles ever


----------

